# PRESS RELEASE: MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors MMA Champion Primo Luciano



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2004)

*PRESS RELEASE: MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors MMA Champion Primo Luciano* 
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

*MartialTalk Proudly Sponsors MMA Champion Primo Luciano*

Buffalo, NY October 13, 2004 - MartialTalk.com is proud to announce that MartialTalk in conjunction with the World Modern Arnis Alliance, SilverStar WebDesigns and Warriors' Den Supplies have joined forces and have entered the Mixed Martial Arts fight scene. We are doing this by sponsoring Buffalo NY based MMA Fighter Primo Luciano. An accomplished martial artist, Primo has held several titles in various organizations, and is the current E.F.C. Lightweight Mixed Martial Arts Champ. His past accomplishments include a gold medal at the October 2003 USJJ (United States JuJitsu Federation) Nationals in the Male-Adult Kumite Division, and he was named MartialTalks 2003 Competitor of the Year.

A leading member of MartialTalk's Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) forum, we are proud to back this young champion.

More information to follow on our respective websites.

*About MartialTalk.com* - With over 4,000 members, MartialTalk.com is one of the Internets leading martial arts destinations. In addition to its popular discussion forum it features a growing reference library, a free on-line magazine, and more. MartialTalk.com serves over 900,000 pages to over 81,000 visitors each month. MartialTalk.com is headquartered in Buffalo NY, and has members from all over the world.

*About the World Modern Arnis Alliance* - The World Modern Arnis Alliance is headquartered in West Seneca NY. One of the leading organizations for the Filipino arts, the WMAA is dedicated to the preservation and promotion of the late Grandmaster Remy Presas' art of Modern Arnis. (www.wmarnis.com)

*About SilverStar WebDesigns Inc*. - Located in Buffalo NY, the Chicken Wing Capital of the world, SilverStar WebDesigns Inc. is dedicated to offering our clients the best service and support possible. We offer a full spectrum of Internet services including web site design, hosting and e-commerce. We also provide consulting, networking and PC service in the Western New York area. (www.silverstarsites.net)

*About Warriors Den Supplies* - Warriors Den Supplies is a popular on-line retailer of martial arts supplies. Providing quick shipment and quality products for the martial artist in training is our goal. (www.wdsupplies.com)



*CONTACT:*
*Bob Hubbard*
*MartialTalk.com*
*716-###-####*
*martialtalk.com*

*###*​


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2004)

good Primo the man.


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2004)

This is so cool Just want to Say Thanks
& I hope to be in the Cadge come Jan.


----------



## Old Tiger (Oct 14, 2004)

congratualtions my friend! I am happy for you. Good luck. "Good job" to all the sponsors.


----------



## JulesK (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats, Primo!!!!


I hope to meet you soon! 
Jules


----------



## ace (Oct 15, 2004)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Congrats, Primo!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope to meet you soon!
> Jules



That would be cool artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go Primo.
I never saw any posts onyour events did I miss something being posted here?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2004)

Primos website is currently under development, and should be live in a few weeks, if not sooner.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 15, 2004)

This is exelent!!!!That's what this site needs-champions!


----------



## ace (Oct 15, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Way to go Primo.
> I never saw any posts onyour events did I miss something being posted here?


 Thank Uuuuu


Yeah I think I posted here When I won The Title in Jan
I defended it in March Than My Leg went out 
& I had to have Surgery. 
The Leg is starting to Heal 
& im Jumping back into the Fire.

Im about 20% right now & crosstraing as often as I can 
to get back in shape & ready to Fight.

Jdenz , T. macaluso, Andrew Crain , Angel From The Bronx
& Mr. Hartman are all apart of My Recovry Training.

I should be Ready By Jan.


----------



## ace (Jan 6, 2005)

The Fight is Jan 29th 2005 
Just Rviving this post to reach those Who are suporting me


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 7, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> The Fight is Jan 29th 2005
> Just Rviving this post to reach those Who are suporting me


Primo, is this event going to be televised?


----------



## JDenz (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck my friend I am seriously getting the itch to do some banging.


----------



## ace (Jan 7, 2005)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Good luck my friend I am seriously getting the itch to do some banging.



Ouch cause it will probably be my Head.
LoL


----------



## ace (Jan 7, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> Primo, is this event going to be televised?


The Fights are Pre Taped & shown Later but I don't belive Nationaly.

I have The Versions of EFC 6 & 7
When I fought ther Last Year...


----------



## Bester (Jan 9, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## JulesK (Jan 9, 2005)

Kick some booty, Primo!!! :mp5: Jules


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 10, 2005)

Best of luck and skill

keep us updated on how it goes.
I too would like to know when and if it is to be on the TV I know you said it might not be a national viewing but I'd sure love to see it


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2005)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Kick some booty, Primo!!! :mp5: Jules



Thats The Goal Thank u
Win Lose or Draw To Fight with all My HART


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 10, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> The Fights are Pre Taped & shown Later but I don't belive Nationaly.
> 
> I have The Versions of EFC 6 & 7
> When I fought ther Last Year...


I'd like to watch your fights. Why don't you make a a copy for me and I can make something for you too. I think I might have some material that you'd be interested in. If you're interested PM me. :asian:


----------



## ace (Jan 13, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> I'd like to watch your fights. Why don't you make a a copy for me and I can make something for you too. I think I might have some material that you'd be interested in. If you're interested PM me. :asian:


I don't have  2 VCRS

I used a Camera to Tape the Fights For My Brother I can
Do The Same if U Like...

They would Be on a Small Tape that goes into a Larger one


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply.

Congrats on your sponsorship Primo!

I hope to see you at the annual WMAA Buffalo camp; I'd like it if you could teach me a thing or two on the ground if you have the time...

Thanks again and be well!

Paul


----------



## ace (Jan 14, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Congrats on your sponsorship Primo!
> 
> ...



Of Course


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 17, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> I don't have  2 VCRS
> 
> I used a Camera to Tape the Fights For My Brother I can
> Do The Same if U Like...
> ...


I have VHS, VHS-C and MINI-DV.

Sounds like you're talking about VHS-C. Any way if you have a particular FMA fighting range that you prefer I might have something you haven't seen yet.


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> I have VHS, VHS-C and MINI-DV.
> 
> Sounds like you're talking about VHS-C. Any way if you have a particular FMA fighting range that you prefer I might have something you haven't seen yet.
> 
> After This Fight I will sit Down & make the Best Copie I can



Primo


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 17, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Primo


Thanx, BRO!!


----------

